# Where to find one of a kind packaging?



## maggiemarieoc (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't want my products to look like everyone else's. I'd like the containers to stand out and the labels to fit my personality. Any ideas on where to find some one of a kind packaging?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 16, 2016)

Maybe look at the manufacturer and ask if they can do something special. Anything that you buy wholesale and retail could of course also be bought by other people. 

Or engage a local artisan to make something unique for you, which would still be expensive AND have the issue of supply


----------



## maggiemarieoc (Jan 24, 2016)

What I've been looking for are the glass baby food jars. I know they aren't that unique but the size is good, the width of the mouth is good, I like how they taper just a bit, and they aren't just mason jars or straight sided jars. But I've been looking and I can't find any that are just right. It would be nice to find the pop up lids too. And I looked on eBay and found a bunch that were clean and the labels removed but all of them want more money for them empty then what I can get them for with baby food in them. I don't understand that at all. I sure don't wanna waste a ton of baby food. It's bugging me. Because i wanna find the right one and stick with it, and I can't find them!!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd caution against reusing food containers for selling products. Too great a chance of bacteria or having a jar fail...

These are a few suppliers I've been looking at that sell glass containers. I've used the first one, Specialty Bottle, and was happy with the quality and shipping speed.

http://www.specialtybottle.com/
http://www.containerandpackaging.com/
http://www.sunburstbottle.com/

ETA: I'd also caution against glass for B&B products that will be used with wet hands or around bath tubs. Plastic is a safer choice.


----------



## Sea Breeze (Feb 18, 2016)

Nashville Wraps and
Papermart has nice packaging.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 20, 2016)

I can so relate with what you're asking. I'd go to Vistaprint.com and create your on lables from pre-made templates. Not sure where you could go to get unique or one of a kind containers for your products. Good luck!!!


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 20, 2016)

Those are wonderful sources!!


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Feb 20, 2016)

I use onlinelabels and their Maestro design program for labels, they have tons of sizes and shapes. As far as packaging goes, I am in the same boat - I can't seem to find something that wows me!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 20, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> ETA: I'd also caution against glass for B&B products that will be used with wet hands or around bath tubs. Plastic is a safer choice.



The only glass we have in our bathrooms is my DHs deodorant because he is careful. 

Once is enough to learn that dropping a glass container in a bathroom is a nightmare.  [emoji26]


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 20, 2016)

I also caution against glass jars in a bathroom. Uline does carry some nice glass jars. Here is one example http://www.uline.com/BL_8168/Wide-Mouth-Glass-Jars?keywords=jars. Sorry but using baby food jars is not extremely original. I know a lady that uses them for candles. As stated, using used jars is not recommended for cosmetics. I will not even upcycle plastic baby food containers for anhydrous products like the above mentioned person does.


----------



## maya (Feb 20, 2016)

I think everyone is looking to be unique, to demonstrate themselves with their products and packaging, to stand out in a crowd and to have their products and packaging represent who they are and what they are selling. Beyond baby food jars (which have some issues) what else are you trying to find or do? LOVE.


----------

